# Help me choose something



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Something easy to keep and cheap! I have a 2.5ft x 1.5ft x 1ft glass tank.

I know I said no more frogs, but I've moved out and have the space.....Thinking large ish toads, something active not FBT.


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

Jay has Mandarin sals available. I would have them but too far.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Meh, not keen on sals or newts.


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Meh, not keen on sals or newts.


Fair enough!


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

No frogs are cheap, my friend. Haven't you learnt?! Get whites, they're hilarious. Although I've just re-read it, is it 2.5feet long? Get geckos!


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

Get a Parrot?


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

European Green Toad or Bumble Bee Toads?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

2.5 long, 1.5 high.


I have most of de bits bar plants tbh.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

I can get u some toads either black spined, square marked, kane or Egyptian if ur intersted!


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Why not get it set up and planted out for the worlds most awesome dart frog viv?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Nix said:


> Why not get it set up and planted out for the worlds most awesome dart frog viv?


I'll end up spending loads on it I bet!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

you should get one of those toads jay has.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

took me ages to find this im sure uve already seen it as andaroo and flan both posted it before this will make u want toads.

YouTube - feeding my toads


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Is it too small for a pair of smaller darts? i.e not tincs or terribilis. Leucs, Tri colors etc


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

its easy big enough for sum leucs or tri colors leucs are realy bold mine are out all the time.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I need a daytime frog, def.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

That tanks big enough for tinks and bicolours I reckon probably big enough for A pair or trio of everything.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

There goes the cheap option....

I have leca and some cool pieces of slate to use as a background. Will get cracking at the weekend.

Oh wait I have spare plants at home. WIN.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> There goes the cheap option....
> 
> I have leca and some cool pieces of slate to use as a background. Will get cracking at the weekend.
> 
> Oh wait I have spare plants at home. WIN.


Just get toads there awesome I can get u black spines for a tenner each


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I'll set up a viv and then decide!


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Go for a surinam toad!


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Pipa pipa are nice I think I might get some but fully aquatic stuffs annoying!


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

jaykickboxer said:


> Pipa pipa are nice I think I might get some but fully aquatic stuffs annoying!


I want one real bad! They look so awesome. I imagine they're hard to sell though... pretty ugly.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

ipreferaflan said:


> I want one real bad! They look so awesome. I imagine they're hard to sell though... pretty ugly.


Paul in coldblooded was trying to sell me sum sunday but I resisted might get sum tho exotic pets.co.uk sells em realy cheap!


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

FAO Jay and Harvey - Pipa pipa are great anurans and make fascinating captives despite their ugliness . The last group i had i gave to Bournemouth and Poole College as, when it came to breeding, i didn't have a spare 2' deep aquarium (although Chris Mattison claims to have achieved this in just 40cm's of water).

Cheers
Al


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> There goes the cheap option....


Would you rather have cheap or awesome? Buy/build quality says I 

Surinam toads are awesome. Such tiny little things!


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Alex M said:


> FAO Jay and Harvey - Pipa pipa are great anurans and make fascinating captives despite their ugliness . The last group i had i gave to Bournemouth and Poole College as, when it came to breeding, i didn't have a spare 2' deep aquarium (although Chris Mattison claims to have achieved this in just 40cm's of water).
> 
> Cheers
> Al


I'd love to see them breed. That would be so amazing.
Defo go for a Pipa pipa, Morgan!


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Nix said:


> Would you rather have cheap or awesome? Buy/build quality says I
> 
> Surinam toads are awesome. Such tiny little things!


They ain't small!


----------



## marcuswinner1 (Sep 24, 2009)

Thats exactly the size tank ive got my four darts in and its perfect for them.....I say darts, ace to watch bounce about and sing all day!!


----------



## Mikeysm (Sep 26, 2009)

:2thumb:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Mikeysm said:


> image
> 
> :2thumb:


What type of toads that?


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Bufo alvarius. Colorado River Toad.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Thought it may be I likes them,


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

I think they're the ones in that awesome video.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Nah in the bid they look more like the Egyptians, or square marked my toads all lokk so diffrent il try get done pics tomorow but I have dark green ones beige ones redy ones it's weird I was gonna buy myself some cane toads today but a bit para il grab one then rub my eye or something not that the black spined ain't the Same tho.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

What's the worse that could happen?


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

ipreferaflan said:


> What's the worse that could happen?


I donno? But wen u read a few sheets they say about touching them only wearing gloves and I was watching some austin Stevens show were he caught one and was saying about if it get on the skin in ur mouth it could kill u so kinda makes me a little para?


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Austin Stevens does like to over-dramatacise...


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

ipreferaflan said:


> Austin Stevens does like to over-dramatacise...


Yeh I no but still I wanna no how poisoness they are?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Colorado River Toads can get you super high. Milk them and dry it out...DMT.

I've read the posion will just make you sick.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Feeling these at the moment.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Haha it's face is hilarious!!!!! It looks like it's about to scream 'GET IN MAH BELLEEEEHHHHH!'


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I know! It has the meanest face EVER.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

How big do they get? You could have quite a few in there I'd imagine?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Palm sized I think, have no idea how many! Not sure if they can be aggressive or not.

Is limestone safe anyone know? dad has loads of bits, thought it was slate but me were wrong.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

He is cool. I heard limestone can effect the ph of water or sumsh*t.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Yeah but.......not in water, just as a backgorund.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Feeling these at the moment.
> 
> image


I have these except mine are about 2 cm at the minute!


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

jaykickboxer said:


> I have these except mine are about 2 cm at the minute!


U should be able to keep them in a small group females get huge males small!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

How do you keep them?

I guess plenty of leaf litter and so on but temps, humidity?


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

jaykickboxer said:


> I have these except mine are about 2 cm at the minute!


90 percent humidity, room temp in my house which is about 22.6 mine are unsexed I got two from the first uk captive breeding, feeding fruitflys springtails and microcrickets mine are in a 30x30x45 tank with loads of plants and oak leaves. I take it that pic is megaphorys nasuta?


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

If u like im sure I can get him to sell I sum
he has a long waiting list but offers ne more the other day as most people are collecting from Doncaster they've only just metamorphisised so only about 1-2cm at the minute ibthink there 30 quid each and the mums as big as a giant african bullfrog go on his site phesluma farmer is his site and username on here!


----------



## Komodo32 (Nov 26, 2009)

Hey peeps!

I kept and succesfully bred Pipa pipa about 15 years ago....In a water depth of 18"!!!

Totally Fascinating 'phibs! But LARGE! The young were hardier than I imagined and grew rapidly with ferocious appetites!

Like has been suggested, why not give the 'Asian leaf frogs' Megophrys nasuta a try??? I have an adult pair at the mo.....Not easy to find, but are WELL worth looking out for!


----------



## Komodo32 (Nov 26, 2009)

Oh...And P.S.....The last 'Colorado River Toads' I saw for sale were priced at about £395 a piece.......Defo not on the cheap side, but stunning!


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Komodo32 said:


> Oh...And P.S.....The last 'Colorado River Toads' I saw for sale were priced at about £395 a piece.......Defo not on the cheap side, but stunning!


Last ones I saw were about 100 quid each!


----------



## Komodo32 (Nov 26, 2009)

jaykickboxer said:


> Last ones I saw were about 100 quid each!


Touch!!! Hope you snapped 'em up!?


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Nah it's just what I've seen em for a few times price must have came down since u see em? Where did u get ur nasuta what else do u keep?


----------



## Komodo32 (Nov 26, 2009)

You're probably right mate, I last saw some in the trade about 18months ago!

I got my nasuta from a local shop, Living Reef in Dartford...Had a right result on the price! 

Have had to 'downscale' my collection recently due to certain circumstances, but will be moving shortly so can upsize again! GOOD TIMES!!!

I've currently got 2.3.0 Beardies, 1.0.0 Blue Tongue Skink, 1.1.0 _Megophrys nasuta_, 1.3.0 Bearded pygmy Chams (_Rhampholeon brevicaudatus_), 2.5.1 Steno's, 0.0.2 Occelated Uro's, 0.0.1 Crestie, 0.0.1 Red eyed Crocodile Skink (_Tribolonotus gracilis_), 0.0.1 White eyed croc skink (_Tribolonotus novaeguineae_), 1.1.0 'Giant Water Skinks (_Tropidophorus apulus_), 1.1.0 FBT's and 0.0.2 Common Musk Turt's!

......Have a baby Hermann's Tort and an Asian Water Monitor on order at the mo too! Ooooh yeah!!!!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Yeah I've seen Colorados for around £100.

I'd def go for the _Megophrys nasuta _if I can find some ok, need to get the tank set up but should be ready in a few weeks.


----------



## Komodo32 (Nov 26, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> I'd def go for the _Megophrys nasuta _if I can find some ok, need to get the tank set up but should be ready in a few weeks.


Good man...You won't be disappointed!!!! :2thumb:


----------

